# Want to start drawing



## MEDDL3r (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm going to start drawing as a way to help me relax and as a hobby. Any beginner tips i should know?


----------



## Heysta (Aug 31, 2018)

Traditional art first. Always. It's a good idea to stick with practice drawings for multiple hours.


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 31, 2018)

Personally I think that drawing shouldn’t come with rules when you’re starting out. Draw everything and anything you want! After a while, you start getting a sense of what parts of art you like, and you can start looking more into developing those techniques. 

From a learning standpoint though, its best to start with photos. Find some poses you like and trace them slowly, then copy it without tracing. It helps you notice the details in figures and anatomy!


----------



## Ascendii (Aug 31, 2018)

I actually disagree with traditional first, I learned mainly digital and loved it! But using references, drawing what you find fun, and just drawing a lot are important!


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 31, 2018)

take rests but don't _stop_


----------



## smolsketch (Aug 31, 2018)

When you start drawing start by drawing from life and drawing from photographs. They will help you learn how to draw from memory and make your art look more professional. Also, study art fundamentals like figure drawing, line and form in order to understand how to draw. For drawing furries, learn by sketching out real animals and also depictions of mythical creatures as well. Don't be afraid to try new drawing materials and drawing subjects and challenge  yourself also.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 31, 2018)

Draw cartoons of licensed characters like Mickey Mouse and Sonic etc. (Just for the mental grasp of proportions and positioning of limbs and facial features etc. anatomically on a simple upright torso.) Use actual published step-by-step guides that are insanely easy to find with Google yourself.

I wouldn't show nobody that creepy shit though. You come with something original or use something that already belongs to you before you send a reference or something you've drawn for the purposes of requesting that someone objectively critique it for you. They'll know where effort will be best spent to make meaningful impact on your overall progress.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 31, 2018)

Ascendii said:


> I actually disagree with traditional first, I learned mainly digital and loved it! But using references, drawing what you find fun, and just drawing a lot are important!



As someone that did traditional first, I disagree with this as I have seen artists who have done digital first actually have a LOT of trouble when they get asked to draw with only a pencil/pen and paper and end up not being able to draw well with it despite their digital art skills.

For OP:
I highly suggest doing traditional art because at least you can obtain the basics of drawing materials cheaply first before doing digital since having the basics in the former can make you transition a little bit smoothly to digital, depending on your learning speed and stuff.
With traditional, all you have to do is just start out with a pencil, some ink pens, and paper which is affordable. Not to mention, it helps you learn how to sort of 'adjust' and work around the mistakes you've made on paper versus with digital, you have the luxury of hitting the undo button a lot to the point of fixing them. Once you have your materials, just start doodling anything.


----------



## Hopei (Aug 31, 2018)

Just start with cheap art n' office supplies I'd say, it's the only thing about art you can make relaxing imo so your not worried about feeling like you're waisting money on high end supplies. Relaxing with art's more induced by habits you'll learn to recognise with practice n' through what you enjoy creating, so persistance is very important(unless you feel like you're repeating mistakes, I'd say look for resources to address them or learn form others who've over come them).


----------



## PercyD (Aug 31, 2018)

Someone has already said it, but the most important thing is to KEEP GOING! =u=//!
Post your stuff online, even if you think it's bad. Start a sketch book and do a drawing a day. If you're short on things to draw, maybe make a request on the forums. c:


----------



## BunBunArt (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello there! 
Talking from my experience and agreeing with most of the other responses here: I also recommend starting with traditional. I started that way, then I moved to digital and now I kind of regret abandoning paper... What I mean is, I think it's better to keep both techniques balanced.
As for what to draw... indeed, at the beginning there shouldn't be any rules, just feel free to draw anything that is on your mind and most importantly: use references! Don't be afraid, there won't be any problems if you give credits from the references you used! You learn a lot by observing.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for all of the advice. It's really appreciated


----------



## Ascendii (Aug 31, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> As someone that did traditional first, I disagree with this as I have seen artists who have done digital first actually have a LOT of trouble when they get asked to draw with only a pencil/pen and paper and end up not being able to draw well with it despite their digital art skills.
> 
> For OP:
> I highly suggest doing traditional art because at least you can obtain the basics of drawing materials cheaply first before doing digital since having the basics in the former can make you transition a little bit smoothly to digital, depending on your learning speed and stuff.
> With traditional, all you have to do is just start out with a pencil, some ink pens, and paper which is affordable. Not to mention, it helps you learn how to sort of 'adjust' and work around the mistakes you've made on paper versus with digital, you have the luxury of hitting the undo button a lot to the point of fixing them. Once you have your materials, just start doodling anything.


Oh I think I came off a little wrong - I meant more, if you want to try starting digital first, don't feel like you can't. But this is really good advice and from a price perspective, it makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Fiorabeast (Sep 2, 2018)

Ascendii said:


> Oh I think I came off a little wrong - I meant more, if you want to try starting digital first, don't feel like you can't. But this is really good advice and from a price perspective, it makes a lot of sense!



Ahh, I see! Yeah, if they have a tablet and downloaded a free digital program to practice with already, then it doesn't hurt to try it out first! 
I was just worried because say an idea strikes you, and you forgot your iPad or something while you are out, and the only thing you have on you is some paper and pens to use to write it down. But... then you have trouble using those tools, especially the ink pen, and the drawing comes out less then what you usually draw on the computer. It's why I suggested doing traditional first, since it might save artist the anguish down the road when something happens to their computer or other preferred digital tool of choice.
(Also, yep you are right about price too! I mean, most of us artists can't afford digital tools when starting out so the ole' pencil, paper and pen is the cheapest, readily available form of art tools we can have!   )


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm trying to learn to draw again. Something I am presently finding helpful is to take a a large sheet of paper (A3 or similar, I got the cheapest bulk drawing pad for this) and practicing drawing free flowing shapes with a pencil and drawing using whole arm movements, not just with the wrist and fingers. And then just keep looping around the free shape with out lifting the pencil and following the same line. I will attach some images of this. 

I do this each time before I attempted to draw a particular thing. And also if I find that my movements are becoming restricted during some drawing practice. 

I find it helps with keeping my drawing movements confident and free flowing. 

Also I sketch out lightly at first so I can easily rub out marks and redraw them as many times as I like until I am happy with the result. 

How to draw geometric shapes can be useful as most things can be framed out using simple lightly drawn shapes as a guide and to get proportions correct. 


So below are three images. All of which drawn free hand in one drawing practice session.  

The first one is me trying to draw an eye but it was not how I wanted it and my movements were very stiff.

The second image is of some free form practicing I then did to loosen up.

Finally the third image is me drawing the same eye as in my first attempt only this time I was more free in my movements and it came out more how I had pictured in my mind.


----------



## coldbrew (Sep 2, 2018)

Draw anything and everything you want! Be a child again and act like you're one XD it's for a hobby, right? So draw for yourself. Find what's comfortable and don't be afraid of rules and such.

Only once you're happy enough and found the joy of scribbling freely would I suggest you to start learning properly from the basics. I know a ton of artists hate learning anatomy from the get go, but if you've found the love for drawing and the desire to get better, you'll automatically want to learn anyways, and start finding ways to improve.

Draw for the love of drawing, first and foremost!

My friend drew furniture and vegetables as a kid because she likes them. I drew talking dinos and copied everything I saw that I like. And then we slowly found a love for creating our own stuff, and here we are--a manga artist and a furry. I'll let you decide which is which XD

Oh, also, digital or traditional, do whichever you feel comfortable most! You can always go back to either of them once you want to learn more. I'd recommend pencil and paper, of course, but heck, I know people who start with watercolor because they like the feel of it better. Do whatever. It's your hobby and it's your discovery


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 2, 2018)

Don't worry about failing, and use your eraser! There will always be 1000 horrible sketches for a nice looking finished art piece. (Not exactly 1000, but you get my drift). The more you fail, the more you will grow.


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 2, 2018)

AvienWithFur said:


> Don't worry about failing, and use your eraser! There will always be 1000 horrible sketches for a nice looking finished art piece. (Not exactly 1000, but you get my drift). The more you fail, the more you will grow.



Actually an advice from fine arts teachers is to avoid using the eraser as much as possible and sketch with soft lines. It's good to see the mistakes behind the good lines, that's how you learn faster what to do and what not to repeat.
In time you learn to draw clean and with very soft lines so you won't even need the eraser. 

It's better to start fresh in a clean page than erasing all the mistakes and destroy the paper.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 2, 2018)

These videos helped me out. The should give you some good pointers too.


----------



## boederman (Sep 2, 2018)

If you're gonna use PainToolSai, experiment with every brush untill you find your favourite. I started with the ink pen and eventualy, I began configuring lots of brushes. The second of this picture is one of my favourites ^^


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 2, 2018)

RoxyHana said:


> Actually an advice from fine arts teachers is to avoid using the eraser as much as possible and sketch with soft lines. It's good to see the mistakes behind the good lines, that's how you learn faster what to do and what not to repeat.
> In time you learn to draw clean and with very soft lines so you won't even need the eraser.
> 
> It's better to start fresh in a clean page than erasing all the mistakes and destroy the paper.



You don't need to actually use your eraser, I just meant that your lines won't come out perfectly and with meaning and stuff.


----------

